

Show HN: My name is ______  , I love my mom but I'm always too busy to answer :( - avich
http://www.toobusytoanswer.org/

======
pavel_lishin
90% of my reasons for running Flashblock is so that my computer will not start
making random noises during a meeting.

Please stop auto-playing sounds.

------
kaolinite
This interests me but, as I'm unsure exactly what to expect, I don't wish to
give my email to some random service with no explanation. Maybe an "about"
page? Nice vibrating phone, anyway :-)

~~~
erans
We just added a bit more text under the "subscrive" box. Is that clearer now?

~~~
kaolinite
Definitely, much better. I visit my parents each weekend anyway so no need for
me to sign up, however it looks like a handy service :-)

I wonder how many mums have received phonecalls today alone because of you
guys.

~~~
erans
Hopefully a lot :-) and with the reminder a lot more...

